# De Stroom



## Felix Wagner (14 Jun 2015)

Hello guys  
My Name is Felix Wagner. Come from Germany and iam 25 years old.My job I
is Dental Technician.
 Thats my first Contribution by UKAPS.^^

Here are a few Data
Setup: 12.6.2015
54l No Name Tank

Lightning: 2×9W und 1 × 11W Dennerle Nanolight

Filter : Tetra ex700 

Groundsystem: Naturegravel mixed with ADA Gravel

Hardscape: DW and Biconeo Stones

Plantlist:
-Microsorum pteropus petit 
-Bolbitis heteroclita Difformis 
-Helanthium tenellum 
-Bacopa australis 
-Christmasmoos
-Weepingmoos 
-Cryptocoryne willisii nevillii
-Cyptocoryne pigmea








What do you think? there are comments? 

Regards  Felix


----------



## Fiesta90150 (14 Jun 2015)

Well i think i have seen this tank before.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix Wagner (14 Jun 2015)

You are right 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Edvet (15 Jun 2015)

Looks nice, any livestock? Why "de Stroom", sounds dutch?


----------



## Felix Wagner (15 Jun 2015)

Hello thanks
Today I'm going to get the first stock of fish 

Yes i like dutch^^ it Sounds cool

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Edvet (15 Jun 2015)

It ain't much if it isn't Dutch............


----------



## Felix Wagner (15 Jun 2015)

Realy? Google translator 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2015)

Welcome...nice natural looking scape.


----------



## Edvet (15 Jun 2015)

I like the substrate btw, is that a ready product, or did you mix it yourself. Looks natural.


----------



## Felix Wagner (15 Jun 2015)

Thank you Troi
I mixed it. Natural gravel with ADA Gravel

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (16 Jun 2015)

Hello all

Here an update. Tanichthys albonubes and Corydoras pygmaeus lives now in my Tank 










Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 Jun 2015)

Saw your video today. I don't believe it's only 54l (60cm IIUC). I was under impression the tank is bigger, about 90cm. Nice work.
Nice corys, but I doubt they're pygmy corys, maybe they're nanus?


----------



## Felix Wagner (18 Jun 2015)

Thanks Alexander 

Yeah you are right i think^^

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Mortis (18 Jun 2015)

Nice tank Felix. Its good to see another Dental Technician here. I am one as well !


----------



## Felix Wagner (18 Jun 2015)

Thanks 

Wow very cool

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (18 Jun 2015)

Aquascape "Der Fluss": 


Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (20 Jun 2015)

Hello
A little Update: 
Experiment Sarracenia and Drosera was started yesterday^^












Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2015)

Hi Felix,  Great looking Scape


----------



## Felix Wagner (21 Jun 2015)

Hi Roy,  thank you 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Mark-jan (28 Jun 2015)

Very nice looking tank! It does indeed look a lot bigger then 60 cm! The only thing that's making it look small is that huge outflow from the filter..


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2015)

Hi all, 





Alexander Belchenko said:


> Nice corys, but I doubt they're pygmy corys, maybe they're nanus?


_Corydorus nanus_ would be my guess as well. If it is, it is quite an unusual fish. I've seen _C. napoensis_ for sale a few times, but I've never seen _C. nanus._

cheers Darrel


----------



## Felix Wagner (28 Jun 2015)

Hello and thanks. 

@Darrel why is the C. nanus an unusual Fish? 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





Felix Wagner said:


> Darrel why is the C. nanus an unusual Fish?


 It maybe more commonly for sale in Europe, but I've never seen it in the UK, where we don't tend to get many fish from Guyana, Surinam etc.

 If you have a look at <"PlanetCatfish - _Corydoras nanus_"> there are only 14 registered owners, where many of the other _Corydoras_ species will have several hundred registered owners.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2015)

Edvet said:


> It ain't much if it isn't Dutch............


Beware!  Dutch - Flemish actualy is Plat Deutsch (Dialects still spoken by elders in Germany).. Even bit more far away but English also has many words derived from Plat Deutsch.  The Ancient Germanic roots we can't get around. (The modern English is only about 750 years old derived from french/latin and Anglo Saxon/germanic and Gaelic)

Next to plant and Fish few examples.
"Die Küche" is in plat "De Kük" is "De Keuken" is "' The Kitchen"
But "Enough" is in Medievel Germanic/Dutch "Genough" is today "Genoeg" in Flemish and Dutch and "Genug" in German.

If you are Hollander (North Dutch) you might get scared when you hear de simularities with "Hamburger dialect" you can speak to eachother without many problems.
If you are from southern parts of the Netherlands you might get scared by the Colonge dialect and how well you will understand it enough to communicate in your own regional dialect. It's just funny..


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2015)

Oh then was Kitchen actualy the worst example to give becaus eit might have comes from the Roman Latin word Culina and Coco.

But on topic.. I'm a huge Cory fan, i find them the most lovely excisting catfish. Did some research and scavanged the databases on Cory's suitable for smaller nano scapes around 50 liters and up. There are only 2 staying smaller than 30mm thats the Pygmaeus (Pygmy Cory) the Hastatus (Tail spot pygmy Cory) and the 2 next to that under the 50mm are the Habrorus (Salt and Peper Cory) and the Nanus (Little Cory).. The rest goes around 50mm and bigger..  There are some minor reports of them getting bigger then the common size stated..


----------



## parotet (30 Jun 2015)

zozo said:


> There are only 2 staying smaller than 30mm thats the Pygmaeus (Pygmy Cory) the Hastatus (Tail spot pygmy Cory)


I wanted some of these for my next setup in which there will be plenty of sand but these smaller Corydoras (C. pygmaeus, C. hastatus and C. habrosus) are not bottom feeders if I'm not wrong... and the bigger ones (I love C. julii, beautiful critter) look out of scale in a 60 liters tank, isn't it? 
I think I will end up with several species of shrimps and Otos (Panda loaches are also in my wish list but not sure if they will be suitable)

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





parotet said:


> C. habrosus) are not bottom feeders if I'm not wrong...


_ Corydoras habrosus _behaves like any of the larger_ Corydoras_ catfish. 

_Corydoras panda_ is a smaller "normal" _Corydoras,_ and should be fine in 60 litres as a small group (5 or more).

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2015)

I've had a number of cory's in the past in my bigger aquariums, to long ago to remember excactly which. Never had the hastatus but now i have 8 pygmy's dwelling in my tank. The bigger ones indeed stay rather at the bottom and rarely leave it or just lay around in the plants rarely swim free around. The pygmy does this more often but is clearly a bottom dweller, there it is where it feeds. They seem more curious and playfull, like to explore and sometimes school a bit around with the others, in my case the Oto's or the Embers. When they swim freely you see they are not realy build for that, they have to work hard for it, they have to flap their tails and fins very fast to stay up, that's actualy what makes them funny and cuddly to watch. They are realy neet little fish. I'm already hunting a while to get it on video, they do it often but never long enough to get the camera ready. On day i get a lucky shot and post it.

Here i got one where cory wants the piece of bloodworm to Oto picket.


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2015)

I'll gave it a try  it's hard to get them on video and stay in focus. And day light isn't the best time to record aquarium videos. Anyway, they like it at the bottom or in the plants just laying around. In my tank it's mostly around a large bush of rotala indica which is their regular home and where they love to hang out. Till one of them decides to explore a bit. Sometimes i see them schooling and browsing the tank with 5 together. But if i put the camera to the glass they become camera shy and emedietly move to the back to the rotala. They hoover like little hummingbirds and then shooting around so fast the camera looses focus.


----------



## Felix Wagner (30 Jun 2015)

Hello all
So and what kind of Cory is that in my tank now?  ^^this sweet little monsters to be grown. 30mm tall. 

Here an Update-Video  

I must change the Tanichthys albonubes in Maculatus boraras, because the fishes jump out of the tank, if the light is off. A phenomenon which I did not know until now. 
But  iam happy with the Chance.There are now living 16 Maculatus Boraras, but I will still increase at least 25+. 











Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2015)

Felix Wagner said:


> Hello all
> So and what kind of Cory is that in my tank now?  ^^this sweet little monsters to be grown. 30mm tall.



Probably near the one in Darrel's link 

although..


> Only ten specimens were collected by scientists and are stored in museum collections and it's a very infrequent aquarium import. The description of the fish doesn't help with identification as (a) *there are now several other similar species described and (b) the type material was sub-adult or juvenile fish*.



Because the Nanus is so rarely offered as aquarium fish, it could be juvenile other species like the Bondi or Napoensis which are looking somewhat simular, ask the retailer what he thinks he solled you.. 

You could give this www.Corydorasforum.de a try maybe someone there who can tell you specific identification marks. Most likely it will get bigger then just 30mm at least the girls will if you got ''m..


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2015)

Or these 
http://schmetterlingsbuntbarsch.de.tl/Corydoras-elegans.htm

http://www.scotcat.com/callichthyidae/c_bilineatus1.htm


----------



## Felix Wagner (1 Jul 2015)

Top...yeah it could be. I think C. bilineatus or? 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2015)

Look 'm up at planet catfish, i believe there they give identification features.. Number armor plates, coloring paterns.. Don't know the english word for it but some look rather the same but differ in the fin structure "Anzahl Weichstrahlen" in the fins or form for example.


----------



## Felix Wagner (1 Jul 2015)

Anzahl der Weichstrahlen verstehe ich sehr gut

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (19 Jul 2015)

Hello all  
Here an update ^^








Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## EvitaL (4 Aug 2015)

Love the sence of scale on this tank! May I ask; how did you attach the Sarracenia on the wood? Looks great!


----------



## Felix Wagner (6 Sep 2015)

Hey everybody. 
Here my eaplc entry. 
I hope you  like it. 
I did not stand a chance, but it does not matter. Being there is everything



Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (6 Sep 2015)

EvitaL said:


> Love the sence of scale on this tank! May I ask; how did you attach the Sarracenia on the wood? Looks great!


Only with moss. It was an experiment and this has failed. 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (7 Sep 2015)

Where is the fish?


----------



## Felix Wagner (7 Sep 2015)

The fish felt the shooting goofy and have hidden behind the root. Annoyed but has not been to change. I can force the fish to nothing

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Sep 2015)

Hi Felix, Love the Scape Good luck for EAPLC


----------



## Felix Wagner (7 Sep 2015)

Hi Roy thank you  and thank you guys for the likes 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (3 Oct 2015)

Hello 
Auf little update




















Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2015)

Looking great Felix, nice cat


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Oct 2015)

Does your cat drink from the tank? Or it just asking for some fish for dinner   Nice funny face.


----------



## Felix Wagner (6 Oct 2015)

Thank you Tim
Haha Alexander,  he asking for a fish i think. Yeah He is pretty cool with his two faces 
And thanks for the likes guys

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Hyoscine (21 Oct 2015)

This is so nice! Hope you don't mind, but I'm _definitely_ stealing your substrate idea, it looks incredible...


----------



## Felix Wagner (9 Jan 2016)

Thanks Hyoscine.  no Problem my friend

Hey guys here an update




Cheers Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jan 2016)

Hi Felex, Exquisite mate


----------



## Sarpijk (9 Jan 2016)

Really nice tank! What happened to the carnivore plants that you tried ? How do you diffuce co2?


----------



## Felix Wagner (10 Jan 2016)

Thank you guys
The carnivore plant is died. It was an experiment and it failed. ^^

I don't use co2. In these plants, it is not really necessary. 


Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (10 Jan 2016)

But a little bit plant are growing on the root^^




Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Felix Wagner (12 Jan 2016)

Spontaneity is everything. 
Rescapetime yesterday^^ What do you think? 
Suggestions? 
I hope you like it^^




Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Felix, Love the DW you don't see this wood used a lot now. Its what I call bog wood I have a box of this that I have not used for ages 

Nice Scape looks like a side of a river bank


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Jan 2016)

Very nice scape. I agree with Roy: it looks like a river bank.


----------



## mort (12 Jan 2016)

There's a really nice flow to that scape and I agree the wood looks great.


----------

